# ***IMPORTANT - Race to Hillisde Final 21st May 2015***



## Val (Apr 27, 2015)

Finals day thread HERE

Hi all, as many will have noticed the finals day for the Race to Hillside has had very poor uptake, I'm not finger pointing at anyone here but bottom line is all we have are the winners (7) plus 1 or 2 extra. Given the booking made by D4S was originally for 40 and the green fees are discounted by Â£50 because of this we have a situation where the deal potentially won't be honoured, i'd be almost certain the won't honour for less than 24 based on my last communications with them.

Now, a few winners have booked hotels and are travelling a long way so we need to make a decision on this pretty soon, certainly by May 7th latest.

Options

1 - I cancel Hillside and refund those who have paid their fee and split the takings for the Race to Hillside amongst the winners.

2 - I park Hillside for now and ask for a later date in the hope we get 40 people

3 - I host the winners at Wallasey on the Friday (should they wish) and they pay their fees from the takings, I get 3 on a t members guest and any remainder are at full fee of Â£80 (which i'll try and haggle down).

4 - I'm open to suggestions.

The floor is yours guys.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 27, 2015)

This has been open for ages so I would say anyone that was thinking of going has let you know.

The Final is all about the finalists so I willing to go with the majority.
I have booked a hotel already.

If it was me I would see what the regional winners want to do and go with the majority and quickly ring Hillside to cancel the original booking and book 2 x 4 balls instead.
The other thing is the time of tee off will this be changed?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 27, 2015)

IMO the major input has to come from the 7 winners, would be a real shame if we can't get them to hillside as planned but  in excess of Â£300 is not a small short fall which could be made up easily.


----------



## IanG (Apr 27, 2015)

I agree we (you) should now just do whatever suits the majority of the finalists and as far as possible stays within the monies you have available from the Â£10 entry fees.


----------



## Val (Apr 27, 2015)

I agree the finalists should have the final shout but have to advise there is not a bottomless pit of cash there. We had 73 entrants which included 2 paying for events which didnt happen and leaving their money as a donation plus those who played more than one qualifier.

Im happy to speak to Hillside in the morning (to give other winners a chance to post their input) and see what they say. Can the other winners please advise what their preference is on tee times if Hillside do have earlier slots. 

Also 2blue, please keep an eye in as this potentially could affect you financially more than anyone.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2015)

If it's another date then I would be interested - the date is the only reason why I couldn't make it 

If date is changed could I then be the rightful South Winner 

Hopefully you get it sorted Val :thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 27, 2015)

Val, really hope the forum rally round and support your hard work. I'm trying to clear a pass out with the Finance Director so will let you know soon as I can  :thup:


----------



## rosecott (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm pretty flexible and could probably fit in with whatever is decided.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm not for changing the date. Getting my boss to agree to the leave wasn't easy - we're busy. And if we can't fill the 21st May, what chance another date?

Would I have travelled to Blackmoor & Glasgow Gailes if Hillside wasn't on the table...? Probbably yes, but it was a factor.

I'd pay extra to play in the final at Hillside. Just as I would have played Hillside if I hadn't qualified. But if the venue is downgraded, I'm not sure I'd travel...


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 27, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			I'm not for changing the date. Getting my boss to agree to the leave wasn't easy - we're busy. And if we can't fill the 21st May, what chance another date?

Would I have travelled to Blackmoor & Glasgow Gailes if Hillside wasn't on the table...? Probbably yes, but it was a factor.

*I'd pay extra to play in the final at Hillside. Just as I would have played Hillside if I hadn't qualified. But if the venue is downgraded, I'm not sure I'd travel...*

Click to expand...

In my opinion, here's not much difference between Wallasey and Hillside in terms of quality, I rate Hillside higher but it's not much higher.

Wallasey is definitely worth the trip though.

As a side option if you guys are happy to pay the extra then look at Formby, they do a day ticket for 140ish iirc, 20 ish more than hillside.


----------



## Fish (Apr 27, 2015)

Wow, after a great meet and showing last year I'm surprise at the lack of take up.  Just read through the last thread and those that committed anyway ended up winning their regionals (other than myself).  I know I don't officially qualify to have my opinion accepted not being a winner but I've booked a hotel, so for what its worth, same venue & date or it could cost me!

[edit] Unless the venue is as close and the same hotel can be used.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 27, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			In my opinion, here's not much difference between Wallasey and Hillside in terms of quality, I rate Hillside higher but it's not much higher.

Wallasey is definitely worth the trip though.

As a side option if you guys are happy to pay the extra then look at Formby, they do a day ticket for 140ish iirc, 20 ish more than hillside.
		
Click to expand...

I made the trip across to Wallasey last october and agree it is not far behind Hillside, and wofth the trip. 
Hillside "day ticket" is advdrtised at Â£140 comparable with Formby.


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 27, 2015)

It will be a pity if this fails to get played at Hillside. After all it was the Race to Hillside. I can't help out as I am in Scotland on May 21st but if it moves and I am available, I will help make up the numbers.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 27, 2015)

Not up for changing the date as it was hard enough to get those few days off. To be brutally honest I wouldn't be interested in playing another course, especially one that isn't as good (it may be close but it isn't Hillside) as that wasn't what I entered for. Sorry but that's my two penneth. I'd also prefer a decision sooner rather than later so I can cancel hotel bookings without losing any deposit etc.


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 27, 2015)

Can play on the Friday at Wallasey if need be but would prefer we keep it on the 21st at Hillside , if tee times change that's not a problem for me .


----------



## Val (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm almost certain Peterlav will say hillside or nowt as he can pretty much play Wallasey anytime he likes when I'm in the area.

So it looks like we just need Rick to confirm, but it certainly looks along the lines of Wallasey or nothing.

I go on holiday Wed PM for a week so keen to try and sort before then.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 27, 2015)

Looks like there is very little interest left in this event.
Im not for changing date or venue as ive booked a hotel.

However wouldn't mind if the whole thing got cancelled.
I feel for Martin because hes got to go to Hillside with the bad news.


----------



## Val (Apr 27, 2015)

Fish said:



			Wow, after a great meet and showing last year I'm surprise at the lack of take up.  Just read through the last thread and those that committed anyway ended up winning their regionals (other than myself).  I know I don't officially qualify to have my opinion accepted not being a winner but I've booked a hotel, so for what its worth, same venue & date or it could cost me!

[edit] Unless the venue is as close and the same hotel can be used.
		
Click to expand...

Robin, I hear you buddy and appreciate exactly where your coming from, I can only apologise for what has/is happening.


----------



## Val (Apr 27, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Looks like there is very little interest left in this event.
Im not for changing date or venue as ive booked a hotel.

However wouldn't mind if the whole thing got cancelled.
I feel for Martin because hes got to go to Hillside with the bad news.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Tony, no skin of my nose if I'm honest other than disappointment. I'm just glad Hillside didn't push for a deposit now it we'd have a larger problem.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 27, 2015)

Val said:



			Robin, I hear you buddy and appreciate exactly where your coming from, I can only apologise for what has/is happening.
		
Click to expand...

You've nowt to apologise for Martin. Very grateful for all the time and effort you've put into this...


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 27, 2015)

Val said:



			Robin, I hear you buddy and appreciate exactly where your coming from, I can only apologise for what has/is happening.
		
Click to expand...

Not your fault just ring and cancel or your weeks holiday will be spoilt worrying.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 27, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			You've nowt to apologise for Martin. Very grateful for all the time and effort you've put into this...
		
Click to expand...

I agree and would like to add my own thanks. Are we saying for certain this is dead in the water as I'll contact my hotel and cancel??


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 27, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			In my opinion, here's not much difference between Wallasey and Hillside in terms of quality, I rate Hillside higher but it's not much higher.

Wallasey is definitely worth the trip though.
*
As a side option if you guys are happy to pay the extra then look at Formby, they do a day ticket for 140ish iirc, 20 ish more than hillside*.
		
Click to expand...

I guess that's were the subjectivity comes into any choice. I've played Formby and, although I enjoyed it, I wouldn't rush back.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 27, 2015)

Forgive me butting in, but if it does get cancelled. Why dont you play the final at H4H, as I think all or most of you are going to that. You 7/8 can just go out together.

Use the funds to pay for that day out, and you still get a forum winner.

Apologies, if input not required.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 27, 2015)

Val , What's the minimum number of players needed, to get the discount ?? .


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 27, 2015)

With the winners and other forum members willing to go, how about opening it up to friends or mates of forum members and see if we can get to 24 between us, then just have 1 event with 2 comps as planned, I'll certainly try in my area. Surely that would be better than cancelling, would be such a shame if we can't pull this off.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 27, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			With the winners and other forum members willing to go, how about opening it up to friends or mates of forum members and see if we can get to 24 between us, then just have 1 event with 2 comps as planned, I'll certainly try in my area. Surely that would be better than cancelling, would be such a shame if we can't pull this off.
		
Click to expand...

Its not worth the hassle mate.
Hotels,transport,hillside need to be told or people lose money.
The sooner the decision is made the better imo


----------



## Val (Apr 27, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			Val , What's the minimum number of players needed, to get the discount ?? .
		
Click to expand...

We don't have a minimum, it's booked for 40 and Hillside couldn't give me a commitment of whether they would honour 24 and just said advise numbers 14 days before hand and we'll see. Not promising really.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 27, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Forgive me butting in, but if it does get cancelled. Why dont you play the final at H4H, as I think all or most of you are going to that. You 7/8 can just go out together.

Use the funds to pay for that day out, and you still get a forum winner.

Apologies, if input not required.
		
Click to expand...

Decent suggestion but I can't get time off to attend H4H so would be out for that reason and so for me it's pretty much all or nothing I'm afraid


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 27, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Forgive me butting in, but if it does get cancelled. Why dont you play the final at H4H, as I think all or most of you are going to that. You 7/8 can just go out together.

Use the funds to pay for that day out, and you still get a forum winner.

Apologies, if input not required.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan.
As long as we can play for the coveted HFH trophy as well


----------



## Val (Apr 27, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Forgive me butting in, but if it does get cancelled. Why dont you play the final at H4H, as I think all or most of you are going to that. You 7/8 can just go out together.

Use the funds to pay for that day out, and you still get a forum winner.

Apologies, if input not required.
		
Click to expand...

i think this one needs to be Ricks call ultimately.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 27, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Sounds like a plan.
As long as we can play for the coveted HFH trophy as well
		
Click to expand...

I'm out then as I can't attend H4H


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 27, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Forgive me butting in, but if it does get cancelled. Why dont you play the final at H4H, as I think all or most of you are going to that. You 7/8 can just go out together.

Use the funds to pay for that day out, and you still get a forum winner.

Apologies, if input not required.
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't planning on going to H4H but could swap plans around to do that if Hillside gets biffed


----------



## Val (Apr 27, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Not your fault just ring and cancel or your weeks holiday will be spoilt worrying.
		
Click to expand...

No worries here bud, I'm happy to put to bed tomorrow or hold for a week.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 27, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I'm out then as I can't attend H4H
		
Click to expand...

Yes saw that too late Martin.
Shame you cant make HFH


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 27, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Decent suggestion but I can't get time off to attend H4H so would be out for that reason and so for me it's pretty much all or nothing I'm afraid
		
Click to expand...




Val said:



			i think this one needs to be Ricks call ultimately.
		
Click to expand...

Day before? As I think most are staying over or live close.

My input ends here.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 27, 2015)

Shame really as I felt my name was on the trophy:ears:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Forgive me butting in, but if it does get cancelled. Why dont you play the final at H4H, as I think all or most of you are going to that. You 7/8 can just go out together.

Use the funds to pay for that day out, and you still get a forum winner.

Apologies, if input not required.
		
Click to expand...

Good suggestion :thup:

As I said earlier the only reason I couldn't enter is because I couldn't play on the date - if it's on the H4H then I could have entered the comp though


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 27, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Day before? As I think most are staying over or live close.

My input ends here.

Click to expand...

Yes your input ends,thx


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 27, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Forgive me butting in, but if it does get cancelled. Why dont you play the final at H4H, as I think all or most of you are going to that. You 7/8 can just go out together.

Use the funds to pay for that day out, and you still get a forum winner.

Apologies, if input not required.
		
Click to expand...

Any suggestion is welcome buddy. That said, I'd rather not take away some of the attention and focus from the H4H day.

Maybe somewhere more central like The Belfry or Little Aston might attract better numbers...


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 27, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Good suggestion :thup:

As I said earlier the only reason I couldn't enter is because I couldn't play on the date - if it's on the H4H then I could have entered the comp though 

Click to expand...

Mate there were other reasons you didn't enter[go away].


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 27, 2015)

Having sat back for a bit and thought, I can see how Hobbit may have a point and it may dilute the focus of the H4H day and it's not really what that particular day is about. A different venue and date would be my preferred option and I'd just need to see if I can get the time off


----------



## Val (Apr 27, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Any suggestion is welcome buddy. That said, I'd rather not take away some of the attention and focus from the H4H day.

Maybe somewhere more central like The Belfry or Little Aston might attract better numbers...
		
Click to expand...

Bri, I had Little Aston earmarked as a potential venue for next years and I've a few ideas I wanted to post after this years was done. Ultimately where the final is played is the finalists call now but maybe organising a full forum meet to support a final is an idea?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 27, 2015)

Out of interest where does Little Aston rate in the top 100 (compared to Hillside). Not a fan of the Belfry (again personal preference) but happy to go with the flow and consensus and that neck of the woods works better for me


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 27, 2015)

Little Aston is around 41 top ranked parkland course in GW recent rankings


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 27, 2015)

Martin, I couldn't support this as weekdays are no good for me. I have one weekday put aside in case Birkdale comes off and can't afford any more after family holidays.

Reading through this is looks like time off work is a common denominator for at least 50% of those involved. 

If you could find a venue at a weekend it might get better support.? I for one would happily throw my hat in to help / attend as seems only right that the finalists should have their day.

Will return to the shadows of the NW now....


----------



## Val (Apr 27, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Out of interest where does Little Aston rate in the top 100 (compared to Hillside). Not a fan of the Belfry (again personal preference) but happy to go with the flow and consensus and that neck of the woods works better for me
		
Click to expand...

It's not in the GM top 100 but it's head and shoulders above the Belfry IMO, I played both last summer on consecutive days


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 27, 2015)

Val said:



			It's not in the GM top 100 but it's head and shoulders above the Belfry IMO, I played both last summer on consecutive days
		
Click to expand...

Having played places like Forest of Arden (another parkland) where does that rate as a comparison. It would seem to be a goer if you can find a date to suit


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 27, 2015)

Not wishing to push Little Aston/Belfry too much but it would mean Fish wouldn't have to fork out for another hotel. PJ, RickG & Homer wouldn't have as far to travel... They can sub my extra fuel.


----------



## Val (Apr 27, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Having played places like Forest of Arden (another parkland) where does that rate as a comparison. It would seem to be a goer if you can find a date to suit
		
Click to expand...

I haven't played Forest of Arden but I'm told Little Aston is better. I've heard it mooted as the best in the Midlands. I'm jot qualified to give that opinion though as I've only played 2 courses in the midlands


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2015)

Val said:



			I haven't played Forest of Arden but I'm told Little Aston is better. I've heard it mooted as the best in the Midlands. I'm jot qualified to give that opinion though as I've only played 2 courses in the midlands
		
Click to expand...

The Arden is an ok course - nothing special at all - couple of decent holes on the second 9


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 27, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			I guess that's were the subjectivity comes into any choice. I've played Formby and, although I enjoyed it, I wouldn't rush back.
		
Click to expand...

Well some lunatics on here say it's better than Hillside!!

I agree with you though:thup:


----------



## peterlav (Apr 27, 2015)

Sad if Finals Day can't go ahead, given Vals hard work, and the fact I love Hillside!!
I'm easy with regards to date/venue/time. I just need 4 weeks notice to ensure booking time off work


----------



## Crow (Apr 27, 2015)

Another with no stake in the event so apologies for butting in but, 

Val, before discounting Hillside why not speak to them, explain the situation in full to them and ask if they'll still accept the number of players you have confirmed and what is the best rate that they can offer for that number?

It might not be too much of a stretch for the qualifiers and I know I wouldn't begrudge a few extra pounds to play there, had I managed to qualify .


----------



## Fish (Apr 28, 2015)

Val said:



			Robin, I hear you buddy and appreciate exactly where your coming from, I can only apologise for what has/is happening.
		
Click to expand...

As has been said, no need to apologise Martin, its a bigger task than people give credit for putting these meets together at times.



pokerjoke said:



			Not your fault just ring and cancel or your weeks holiday will be spoilt worrying.
		
Click to expand...

What he said 
	




Liverbirdie said:



			Forgive me butting in, but if it does get cancelled. Why dont you play the final at H4H, as I think all or most of you are going to that. You 7/8 can just go out together.

Use the funds to pay for that day out, and you still get a forum winner.

Apologies, if input not required.
		
Click to expand...

As others have said after this post, I wouldn't want or think its good practice to share or deflect away from the H4H day, its a special day of its own.



HomerJSimpson said:



			Out of interest where does Little Aston rate in the top 100 (compared to Hillside). Not a fan of the Belfry (again personal preference) but happy to go with the flow and consensus and that neck of the woods works better for me
		
Click to expand...

Little Aston is the mutts nuts, its certainly the best not only in the Midlands but further afield also IMO, well ahead of the Belfry (any of the 3 courses) and FOA, as a parkland course I don't think you'd find better, it pushes some excellent heathland courses for honours.  



Val said:



			I haven't played Forest of Arden but I'm told Little Aston is better. I've heard it mooted as the best in the Midlands. I'm jot qualified to give that opinion though as I've only played 2 courses in the midlands
		
Click to expand...

Much better than FOA, it is manicured to the highest standard I've ever seen on a course.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 28, 2015)

My preferences;

1) Keep the same date - all the qualifiers have entered/booked based on that date.

2) Hillside, if they'll have us and if the cost difference isn't prohibitive - this might also suit those who've already booked hotels.

3) Another decent course local to Hillside - so that those that have already paid out for hotels don't lose out.

4) Somewhere in central England that limits the travel for everyone, and could be opened for one week to see if there's any other takers.

5) A decision quickly.


----------



## Val (Apr 28, 2015)

Im on this today, and hopefully will have some options by this afternoon or evening.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 28, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			My preferences;

1) Keep the same date - all the qualifiers have entered/booked based on that date.

2) Hillside, if they'll have us and if the cost difference isn't prohibitive - this might also suit those who've already booked hotels.

3) Another decent course local to Hillside - so that those that have already paid out for hotels don't lose out.

4) Somewhere in central England that limits the travel for everyone, and could be opened for one week to see if there's any other takers.

5) A decision quickly.
		
Click to expand...

This

I'm more than happy to shell out another few quid so even if Hillside want Â£100 per person I'm happy to make up any difference epsecially as I've a hotel already booked. 

Not overly happy to play another course other than Hillside *but* if others are and its the consensus then of course I'll turn up and play.

Happy to play centrally and to be honest would be better for me but again I am aware others won't be so happy so if we can find somewhere we all agree on then I'll need dates and see. Ideally the week commencing 15th June works best for me or the week after the last bank holiday in August (Tuesday 1st September onwards). 

I'll need a decision soon to ensure I can get a refund for my hotel booking but appreciate a lot of work needs to be done first and so can wait a while longer until we get something sorted.


----------



## rickg (Apr 28, 2015)

Sorry, just picking up this thread as been off the forum a few days. 
Would prefer to play Hillside on the day if preferable. Would pay more if required. 

Would be happy to play day before HFH .....Blackmoor?

Fairly flexible and happy to go with the majority. 

Will support Val on whatever decision is made. He's worked so hard on this and I trust him to make the right decision.


----------



## Fish (Apr 28, 2015)

Due to this post my opinion doesn't matter any more 

But, if it ends up being more local on the same date I'll caddy for someone, I'll put myself up to the highest bidder with the amount pledged going to H4H's, if that's OK.

If it ends up being the day before H4H's I might be fit and back playing.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 29, 2015)

Any news on this - has any sort of decision been made, particularly in regards to an alternative date and venue?


----------



## Val (Apr 29, 2015)

Update and a fair play to Hillside, they are happy to keep the booking in place for the finalists and will take anyone else who can play, currently we have 8 which includes the 7 winners plus Davie 2blue, a couple have said they will play but no monies have arrived as yet.

I hope this is acceptable to you all, I'm away at 9am tomorrow and won't be back until Tuesday but will keep an eye in on the thread, anyone willing to play my details are on the original thread (link is in my first post here) to get me paid ASAP, Hillside will accommodate some more if required, Chris the secretary has been very accommodating which I'm pleased about.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 29, 2015)

Very good news and very happy to carry on as planned. Hotel still booked so count me as a definite (unless things change of course)


----------



## rickg (Apr 29, 2015)

Well done Val, great work mate!


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 29, 2015)

Well done Val :thup:


----------



## Val (Apr 29, 2015)

I should add I couldn't amend the tee times as the course is busy but look on the bright side, at least you've no one behind you.............yet


----------



## Odvan (Apr 29, 2015)

Val, great work. Fair play to you :thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 29, 2015)

Well done Martin.
So another 9 hour round trip.:fore:
Can you send a message to the engraver its Pokerjoke,thx


----------



## Fish (Apr 29, 2015)

Val said:



			Update and a fair play to Hillside, they are happy to keep the booking in place for the finalists and will take anyone else who can play, currently we have 8 which includes the 7 winners plus Davie 2blue, a couple have said they will play but no monies have arrived as yet.

I hope this is acceptable to you all, I'm away at 9am tomorrow and won't be back until Tuesday but will keep an eye in on the thread, anyone willing to play my details are on the original thread (link is in my first post here) to get me paid ASAP, Hillside will accommodate some more if required, Chris the secretary has been very accommodating which I'm pleased about.
		
Click to expand...

Well done Martin and Hillside, unfortunately this means I'm fully out now though, but have a great day guys.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 29, 2015)

That's top work Val well done, enjoy the day.


----------



## Duckster (Apr 29, 2015)

Well done Val and fair do's Hillside.

I'll be thinking of you all whilst I'm in that there Scotland, think we're playing Longniddry that day.

Will raise a glass for the winner!


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 29, 2015)

Enjoy the day everyone.

Hillside is a beautiful place and I wish I could join you but Scotland calls.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 29, 2015)

Fair play to Hillside for agreeing to this :clap:


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 29, 2015)

Val said:



			Update and a fair play to Hillside, they are happy to keep the booking in place for the finalists and will take anyone else who can play, currently we have 8 which includes the 7 winners plus Davie 2blue, a couple have said they will play but no monies have arrived as yet.

I hope this is acceptable to you all, I'm away at 9am tomorrow and won't be back until Tuesday but will keep an eye in on the thread, anyone willing to play my details are on the original thread (link is in my first post here) to get me paid ASAP, Hillside will accommodate some more if required, Chris the secretary has been very accommodating which I'm pleased about.
		
Click to expand...

That's one, or several, huge beers from me buddy. Reckon we owe you big for all the hard work.


----------



## Val (Apr 29, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			That's one, or several, huge beers from me buddy. Reckon we owe you big for all the hard work.
		
Click to expand...

No-one owes me anything Bri, I'm just glad to help get good outings going BUT appreciate the post and thoughts and for sure I'll hold you to that beer


----------



## peterlav (Apr 29, 2015)

Well done Martin on getting Hillside to honour original deal price, just hope a few more can play in this


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm in Val, paying tonight, great news


----------



## Val (Apr 30, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			I'm in Val, paying tonight, great news
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Paul, money received :thup:

It would be good to get a 3rd 4 ball, that's us at 9 now


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 30, 2015)

Call me Mr Paranoid (and I've been called worse on here) but is this definitely on? HID is coming with and wants to see relatives in Liverpool and we need to confirm we're coming. I'm happy to come and we do have a hotel booking but given the trouble our superb organiser has had I'd rather be sure than have to cancel plans last minute and argue the toss about refunds with the place I'm staying at!!

Big thanks once again for all the hard work and time thats been invested and I'm upp for it if we're a goer. Need to pack some golf balls (AND LOTS OF THEM) and hopefully my new FJ's can get an outing but ready to rock and roll


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 30, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Call me Mr Paranoid (and I've been called worse on here) but is this definitely on? HID is coming with and wants to see relatives in Liverpool and we need to confirm we're coming. I'm happy to come and we do have a hotel booking but given the trouble our superb organiser has had I'd rather be sure than have to cancel plans last minute and argue the toss about refunds with the place I'm staying at!!

Big thanks once again for all the hard work and time thats been invested and I'm upp for it if we're a goer. Need to pack some golf balls (AND LOTS OF THEM) and hopefully my new FJ's can get an outing but ready to rock and roll
		
Click to expand...

I think post #62 says it all. The only variable is if anymore want to come for a round.


----------



## rosecott (Apr 30, 2015)

Right - I'm sorted now that this is going ahead.

I was going to stay with my son in Manchester but I've now snaffled Fish's hotel room so that I can have some of that beer and curry he mentioned - I will, of course, be sending Fish a bill for the evening.

Really looking forward to this now it's all arranged - many thanks to Val for his efforts.

Anyone thinking of a game on the Friday?


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 30, 2015)

rosecott said:



			Right - I'm sorted now that this is going ahead.

I was going to stay with my son in Manchester but I've now snaffled Fish's hotel room so that I can have some of that beer and curry he mentioned - I will, of course, be sending Fish a bill for the evening.

Really looking forward to this now it's all arranged - many thanks to Val for his efforts.

Anyone thinking of a game on the Friday?
		
Click to expand...

I am staying at this hotel too.
Will be happy to join you and others for a curry Thursday evening.
Was going to Fishes home club on the Friday but now im going straight
home in the morning.


----------



## peterlav (May 4, 2015)

Just a reminder for anyone thinking of joining in the day.

Hillside is a fabulous (imo) golf course (well better than Formby!!!!!  ), and Â£75 represents fantastic value for money


----------



## Hobbit (May 4, 2015)

peterlav said:



			Just a reminder for anyone thinking of joining in the day.

Hillside is a fabulous (imo) golf course (well better than Formby!!!!!  ), and Â£75 represents fantastic value for money
		
Click to expand...

Wot he sez!

And a Â£40 discount to play a stunning course...


----------



## Junior (May 4, 2015)

Gutted I'm missing this.......flippin work getting in the way.

Just like to add my thanks to Martin and the organisers of the regionals for pulling this together.  You have all done a fantastic job.  

Enjoy Hillside, it's one of the best!


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 4, 2015)

Junior said:



			Gutted I'm missing this.......flippin work getting in the way.

Just like to add my thanks to Martin and the organisers of the regionals for pulling this together.  You have all done a fantastic job.  

Enjoy Hillside, it's one of the best!
		
Click to expand...

This! 

It's more than worth Â£75 IMO. 

I'm too disappointed can't make it been last 2 years and would I been there this year on another date.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 4, 2015)

Junior said:



			Gutted I'm missing this.......flippin work getting in the way.

Just like to add my thanks to Martin and the organisers of the regionals for pulling this together.  You have all done a fantastic job.  

Enjoy Hillside, it's one of the best!
		
Click to expand...

Yep this mirrors me also 

Tried to get the day off but no chance - would have loved to have gone


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 4, 2015)

Really looking forward to this with a nervous trepidation and a need to bring many, many golf balls on current form.


----------



## upsidedown (May 4, 2015)

Can only re iterate what others have said Hillside is an Awesome course and for the money is a bargain.

Homer don't worry I played with same ball for my round last year despite being off the fairway numerous times 

Will not be staying over but might be up for the curry if not too late after we finish :thup:


----------



## rickg (May 4, 2015)

Can't wait.....halfway hut is brilliant!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 4, 2015)

upsidedown said:



			Can only re iterate what others have said Hillside is an Awesome course and for the money is a bargain.

Homer don't worry I played with same ball for my round last year despite being off the fairway numerous times 

Will not be staying over but might be up for the curry if not too late after we finish :thup:
		
Click to expand...

That's reassuring although keeping it in the same post code is a challenge at times sadly


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 4, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			That's reassuring although keeping it in the same post code is a challenge at times sadly
		
Click to expand...

Well it'll be in good company on back stretch over the fence onto Birkdale...,,


----------



## Paperboy (May 4, 2015)

I



pbrown7582 said:



			Well it'll be in good company on back stretch over the fence onto Birkdale...,,
		
Click to expand...

Not from you Paul, some of the best golf I've seen on the back 9 until the pesky last!!


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 4, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			I

Not from you Paul, some of the best golf I've seen on the back 9 until the pesky last!!
		
Click to expand...


I can still remember vividly!


----------



## pokerjoke (May 6, 2015)

To get the juices flowing Val any sign of a draw and tee times.
Hope the weathers a bit kinder than last year.


----------



## Val (May 6, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			To get the juices flowing Val any sign of a draw and tee times.
Hope the weathers a bit kinder than last year.
		
Click to expand...

I'll sort it shortly once i know who we finally have.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 6, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			To get the juices flowing Val any sign of a draw and tee times.
Hope the weathers a bit kinder than last year.
		
Click to expand...

Your out with Homer 1st in a 2ball, sorry to be the bearer of bad news Tone......


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 6, 2015)

That's harsh. Why just inflict my crap on one person when I can share the pain with another two as well


----------



## Stuart_C (May 7, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			That's harsh. Why just inflict my crap on one person when I can share the pain with another two as well
		
Click to expand...

At least playing with Pokerjoke you'll be able to discuss the Linear chipping method, he knows all about it he told me


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 7, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			At least playing with Pokerjoke you'll be able to discuss the Linear chipping method, he knows all about it he told me 

Click to expand...

I was going to chat about Aimpoint instead


----------



## pokerjoke (May 7, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			At least playing with Pokerjoke you'll be able to discuss the Linear chipping method, he knows all about it he told me 

Click to expand...

We could talk Myjoys now I have acquired a pair.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 7, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I was going to chat about Aimpoint instead
		
Click to expand...

This would interest me I want to see it in action.


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 7, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			We could talk Myjoys now I have acquired a pair.
		
Click to expand...

Has HJS got a matching maverick.....


----------



## pokerjoke (May 7, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			Has HJS got a matching maverick..... 

Click to expand...

Lol i think hes got a bit more sense than that.

I believe hes now old enough to shop at M&S


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 7, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Lol *i think hes got a bit more sense than that.*

what with 13 ? 15? pairs of myjoys....... 



I believe hes now old enough to shop at M&S :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


enjoy the day though still gutted cant make it this year.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 7, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			I believe hes now old enough to shop for S & M
		
Click to expand...

Put that the right way round, for ya.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 7, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			We could talk Myjoys now I have acquired a pair.
		
Click to expand...

My three new pairs are in and I pick them up tomorrow. Hope to get a pair broken in for Hillside.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 12, 2015)

Draw must be imminent.


----------



## Val (May 12, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Draw must be imminent.
		
Click to expand...

It is, it will be up on Thursday


----------



## Val (May 12, 2015)

I should add are there any more takers? 1 more gives us a round 12.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 12, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Draw must be imminent.
		
Click to expand...

I'm truly sorry!!! It'll be a long round!


----------



## rickg (May 13, 2015)

Hi Val, just trying to sort my travel arrangements.....can you remind me what time the first tee off is please? Still working out whether I can travel up on the day.
Also do you still have a spare space? Might have someone interested.


----------



## Val (May 13, 2015)

Rick, 1st tee is 2pm and currently still have a space


----------



## rickg (May 13, 2015)

Ok cheers.....mate is just checking his diary but he really wants it.....should know for def in the next hour or so.....


----------



## Val (May 13, 2015)

rickg said:



			Ok cheers.....mate is just checking his diary but he really wants it.....should know for def in the next hour or so.....
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff


----------



## rickg (May 13, 2015)

Ok....he just got back to me and he's in!! 
Name is Tom Travers.....he's a member at The Centurion and Woburn.....18 handicap....good guy and spitting image of Phillip Schofield......


----------



## Val (May 13, 2015)

rickg said:



			Ok....he just got back to me and he's in!! 
Name is Tom Travers.....he's a member at The Centurion and Woburn.....18 handicap....good guy and spitting image of Phillip Schofield......
		
Click to expand...

Well done, are you able to get his Â£75 to me to allow Hillside to be paid tomorrow?


----------



## Hobbit (May 13, 2015)

Not been able to sit straight, bend down for my laces, drive nor walk properly for two days. Sneezed whilst putting my socks on - back spasm. Physio booked for Friday. Hope I can at least mark a card on the 21st!!


----------



## Val (May 13, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Not been able to sit straight, bend down for my laces, drive nor walk properly for two days. Sneezed whilst putting my socks on - back spasm. Physio booked for Friday. Hope I can at least mark a card on the 21st!!
		
Click to expand...

Not so good Bri, fingers crossed


----------



## rickg (May 13, 2015)

Val said:



			Well done, are you able to get his Â£75 to me to allow Hillside to be paid tomorrow?
		
Click to expand...

No worries. I'll pay it tonight and get it off him.


----------



## Val (May 13, 2015)

rickg said:



			No worries. I'll pay it tonight and get it off him.
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff, cheers. I assume he'll be not fussed as to who he plays with?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 13, 2015)

Val said:



			Good stuff, cheers. I assume he'll be not fussed as to who he plays with?
		
Click to expand...

Poor bloke. Hope you're not fleecing him some cash and thinking about lumbering him with a Jonah like me. He'll be a broken man. What are his opinions on Aimpoint, chippers, pink tees etc


----------



## rickg (May 13, 2015)

Val said:



			Good stuff, cheers. I assume he'll be not fussed as to who he plays with?
		
Click to expand...

Nah mate....he's a big boy...he'll be fine......lost your payment details can you please resend?


----------



## Val (May 13, 2015)

rickg said:



			Nah mate....he's a big boy...he'll be fine......lost your payment details can you please resend?
		
Click to expand...

Paypal gift on bigvalgolf@gmail.com or if you need BT details I'll PM if required


----------



## rickg (May 13, 2015)

Val said:



			Paypal gift on bigvalgolf@gmail.com or if you need BT details I'll PM if required
		
Click to expand...

Paypals fine mate.... Cheers


----------



## rickg (May 14, 2015)

rickg said:



			Paypals fine mate.... Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Paid :thup:


----------



## Hobbit (May 14, 2015)

The long range weather forecast is looking decidedly.......................................... British. 

Mid teens temp, wind @ 14mph & showers.


----------



## Val (May 14, 2015)

rickg said:



			Paid :thup:
		
Click to expand...

And received with thanks bud :thup:


----------



## Val (May 14, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			The long range weather forecast is looking decidedly.......................................... British. 

Mid teens temp, wind @ 14mph & showers.
		
Click to expand...

The weather is so erratic we could have sun screen at the ready for next week


----------



## Crazyface (May 14, 2015)

Val said:



			The weather is so erratic we could have sun screen at the ready for next week
		
Click to expand...

Yeah right LOL. Sorry to burst your bubble but it's Eurovision week and in the last 10 years it's been nice..........once. Take your waterproofs!!!!!!


----------



## rickg (May 14, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			It's Eurovision week
		
Click to expand...

Let's hope we don't have a "Norway" with someone scoring "NIL Points" &#128514;


----------



## rosecott (May 14, 2015)

So - nobody up for a knock on the Friday?

I fancied trying Dunham Forest, near Altrincham. I've heard good things about it and they use it for the Regional PGA Pro-Am qualifiers. Pity to be up that way and not to have another round.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 14, 2015)

rosecott said:



			So - nobody up for a knock on the Friday?

I fancied trying Dunham Forest, near Altrincham. I've heard good things about it and they use it for the Regional PGA Pro-Am qualifiers. Pity to be up that way and not to have another round.
		
Click to expand...

Dunham's nice, Delamere Forest is better and they have a twilight rate at Â£35 - well recommended.:thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (May 14, 2015)

rosecott said:



			So - nobody up for a knock on the Friday?

I fancied trying Dunham Forest, near Altrincham. I've heard good things about it and they use it for the Regional PGA Pro-Am qualifiers. Pity to be up that way and not to have another round.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately I have had to change my plans slightly.
I now have to be in Ilfracombe at 5 oclock so I will be leaving early doors.

Any sign of the draw Val


----------



## Val (May 14, 2015)

Draw

1st tee at 2pm

RickG
Pokerjoke
Hobbit
upsidedown


Homer
Rosecott
Peterlav
pauldj42

2blue
x1
x2
Ricks mate

Done this way to at least keep the regional winners together


----------



## rosecott (May 14, 2015)

Val said:



			Draw

1st tee at 2pm

RickG
Pokerjoke
Hobbit
upsidedown


Homer
Rosecott
Peterlav
pauldj42

2blue
x1
x2
Ricks mate

Done this way to at least keep the regional winners together
		
Click to expand...

Had another birthday today, so hope there's a fully trained medic/first-aider in my four ball.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 14, 2015)

Val said:



			Draw

1st tee at 2pm

RickG
Pokerjoke
Hobbit
upsidedown


Homer
Rosecott
Peterlav
pauldj42

2blue
x1
x2
Ricks mate

Done this way to at least keep the regional winners together
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Val&#9971;&#65039;


----------



## rickg (May 14, 2015)

T



Val said:



			Draw

1st tee at 2pm

RickG
Pokerjoke
Hobbit
upsidedown


Homer
Rosecott
Peterlav
pauldj42

2blue
x1
x2
Ricks mate

Done this way to at least keep the regional winners together
		
Click to expand...

Great draw!!


----------



## rosecott (May 14, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Dunham's nice, Delamere Forest is better and they have a twilight rate at Â£35 - well recommended.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

When does twilight start in the Northwest? After 10 am?


----------



## pokerjoke (May 14, 2015)

Well done Martin this has wetted the appetite.
Never played with Brian or Upsidedown so looking forward to that.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 14, 2015)

Val said:



			Draw

1st tee at 2pm

RickG
Pokerjoke
Hobbit
upsidedown


Homer
Rosecott
Peterlav
pauldj42

2blue
x1
x2
Ricks mate

Done this way to at least keep the regional winners together
		
Click to expand...

Val, are you not playing?

I might be free Thursday but can't guarantee till Tuesday,  if all is well could I jump in last min? No worries if it's not though.


----------



## upsidedown (May 14, 2015)

Good draw, played with none of you before  Should be an awesome day


----------



## Hobbit (May 14, 2015)

Cheers Val. Some pretty good golfers in there. Think Rick's turning out too...


----------



## upsidedown (May 14, 2015)

What's the plan for before? Thinking of getting there for 12 and having some lunch, anyone else up for that ?


----------



## Hobbit (May 14, 2015)

upsidedown said:



			What's the plan for before? Thinking of getting there for 12 and having some lunch, anyone else up for that ?
		
Click to expand...

'bout the same for me. It'll give me chance to unwind the back too.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 14, 2015)

rosecott said:



			When does twilight start in the Northwest? After 10 am?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, we're just next door to Lapland.

4.00 at Delamere, I think.


----------



## rickg (May 14, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			'bout the same for me. It'll give me chance to unwind the back too.
		
Click to expand...

Same as well I reckon....just hope Homer saves us some range balls!


----------



## Val (May 15, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Val, are you not playing?

I might be free Thursday but can't guarantee till Tuesday,  if all is well could I jump in last min? No worries if it's not though.
		
Click to expand...

I have something at work I cannot avoid unfortunately so can't.

I've boxed this off with Hillside at 12 Stu, sorry pal


----------



## garyinderry (May 15, 2015)

Dunham is nice. Played in that pro am and once in winter.    Couldn't have been warmer during the pro am.   

Not the most punishing of courses. I liked it.  Good nick as you would expect in summer.


----------



## Hobbit (May 15, 2015)

rickg said:



			Same as well I reckon....just hope Homer saves us some range balls!

Click to expand...

Well, at least we won't have to walk far down the range to get some if he's hit them all.


----------



## rickg (May 15, 2015)

Lol 



Hobbit said:



			Well, at least we won't have to walk far down the range to get some if he's hit them all.

Click to expand...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 15, 2015)

Val said:



			I have something at work I cannot avoid unfortunately so can't.

I've boxed this off with Hillside at 12 Stu, sorry pal
		
Click to expand...

What tees are we off Val?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 15, 2015)

I intend to get there about 12.00 and have a bite to eat and a nose around. Haven't even thought about hitting the range so you should all be fine for getting your quota of balls


----------



## pokerjoke (May 15, 2015)

Will leave at 8 and aim to get there the same time and get some lunch.
Anyone else staying over to the Friday


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 15, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Will leave at 8 and aim to get there the same time and get some lunch.
Anyone else staying over to the Friday
		
Click to expand...

HID is insisting we go around Liverpool on Friday for a nosey. I wanted to get back as its bank holiday weekend but she's laid down the law. Think she'd stay over if she had the chance.


----------



## rosecott (May 15, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Will leave at 8 and aim to get there the same time and get some lunch.
Anyone else staying over to the Friday
		
Click to expand...

Don't know about any others but I'm stopping in Fish's cancelled hotel room and looking forward to "Beer and Curry".


----------



## Val (May 15, 2015)

What hotel is everyone staying at?


----------



## pokerjoke (May 15, 2015)

Val said:



			What hotel is everyone staying at?
		
Click to expand...

The Dukes Folly in Southport


----------



## upsidedown (May 15, 2015)

Val said:



			What hotel is everyone staying at?
		
Click to expand...

Travelling up Thursday and back again  :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 15, 2015)

No idea. HID booked it. Just off from Southport Marina. Think it's the Bold Hotel


----------



## rosecott (May 15, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			The Dukes Folly in Southport
		
Click to expand...

Et moi.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 15, 2015)

Sure this has been asked here or on other Hillside threads so apologies...I assume we don't need jacket and tie to have a meal or drink after?


----------



## Val (May 15, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sure this has been asked here or on other Hillside threads so apologies...I assume we don't need jacket and tie to have a meal or drink after?
		
Click to expand...

You are fine with golf attire


----------



## upsidedown (May 15, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sure this has been asked here or on other Hillside threads so apologies...I assume we don't need jacket and tie to have a meal or drink after?
		
Click to expand...

No, we had our meal last year on our golfing gear, although those at the front of the field had time to shower shave and shop in Bootle


----------



## rickg (May 15, 2015)

upsidedown said:



			Travelling up Thursday and back again  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

^^^^^ Same.... Got a 36 hole Mid Am at Old Fold Manor on the Friday.


----------



## peterlav (May 15, 2015)

Really looking forward to this, just a shame I couldn't get the morning off work, due to finish at 12 (ish) then a mad dash to get ready and up to Southport.
Shame you couldn't make it Val.
Will be good to put some faces to names


----------



## Farneyman (May 16, 2015)

peterlav said:



			Really looking forward to this, just a shame I couldn't get the morning off work, due to finish at 12 (ish) then a mad dash to get ready and up to Southport.
Shame you couldn't make it Val.
Will be good to put some faces to names
		
Click to expand...

Dont worry Val looks exactly like this :whoo:

http://assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.99805.1313909065!/img/httpImage/image.jpg


----------



## rickg (May 16, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Dont worry Val looks exactly like this :whoo:

http://assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.99805.1313909065!/img/httpImage/image.jpg

Click to expand...

Wow...didn't realise Gibb0 had a twin!


----------



## pokerjoke (May 17, 2015)

Fantastic news the weather is set fair for Thursday,cant wait to play this amazing
course in good condition.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 17, 2015)

Wonder what the greens will be like. Bound to be a lot quicker than the ones at my place. Very slow and woolly today. Might take several putters with me!


----------



## garyinderry (May 17, 2015)

Hillside caught me out so many times last year.   ''i can get a club on that''.     the rough just wraps around the club and shuts the face.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 17, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Hillside caught me out so many times last year.   ''i can get a club on that''.     the rough just wraps around the club and shuts the face.
		
Click to expand...

Not filling me with warm fuzzy feelings. Spending too much time in the longer grass!


----------



## ger147 (May 17, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not filling me with warm fuzzy feelings. Spending too much time in the longer grass!
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't worry about the Hillside rough. If it's anything like last year you won't need to worry about what your lie might be like as you'll never find it if you hit it in there.


----------



## garyinderry (May 17, 2015)

The rough wasn't that bad.  Just very very snaggy at times.    you should find your ball most times.     I just got caught thinking I could make full contact as it wasn't dense.


----------



## ger147 (May 17, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			The rough wasn't that bad.  Just very very snaggy at times.    you should find your ball most times.     I just got caught thinking I could make full contact as it wasn't dense.
		
Click to expand...

The 6 balls I lost last year was the fewest in my 4 ball.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 17, 2015)

ger147 said:



			The 6 balls I lost last year was the fewest in my 4 ball.
		
Click to expand...

I want my mummy!!!! Better stop off at AG on the way up


----------



## upsidedown (May 17, 2015)

ger147 said:



			The 6 balls I lost last year was the fewest in my 4 ball.
		
Click to expand...

Ended with same ball last year 






Mainly due to Stuart C's keen eyesight


----------



## rosecott (May 17, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Wonder what the greens will be like. Bound to be a lot quicker than the ones at my place. Very slow and woolly today. Might take several putters with me!
		
Click to expand...

If you run short, I have a brand new Odyssey White Ice which I won in an auction at last weekend's Captain's Away Weekend at Forest Pines. At present I am unable to make myself remove the cellophane.


----------



## Hobbit (May 17, 2015)

ger147 said:



			The 6 balls I lost last year was the fewest in my 4 ball.
		
Click to expand...

Think I buy a box of provisionals tomorrow


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 17, 2015)

rosecott said:



			If you run short, I have a brand new Odyssey White Ice which I won in an auction at last weekend's Captain's Away Weekend at Forest Pines. At present I am unable to make myself remove the cellophane.
		
Click to expand...

More putters I don't need. One that gets it in the hole from all the ones I own is a different matter.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 17, 2015)

Val said:



			I have something at work I cannot avoid unfortunately so can't.

I've boxed this off with Hillside at 12 Stu, sorry pal
		
Click to expand...

No problem Val, best of luck gents.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 19, 2015)

Had a bit of time on my hands today so went onto the Hillside website.
Was looking for a flyover video but unfortunately they have not got one it seems.

I have played it twice before but going over the holes it jogged a few memories.
Are we off the whites? it looks a different beast than off the blues.
I went out the other day in 15 mph winds and didn't get on too well so im hoping for calm.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 19, 2015)

I looked at the site. Not that informative. Didn't seem to be a huge difference on may holes between blue and white but a world of pain from the blacks!!!!!!!!


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 19, 2015)

Think 1st time we played off the blues but many were forward near the whites and some close to yellow stones. Had a peep from some of ghe blacks last year as they were getting ready for open qualifying and wow! Thats a different game altogether.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 19, 2015)

Aside from the banter about me using all the balls, do Hillside actually have a range or practice area and are visitors allowed to use it?


----------



## garyinderry (May 19, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Aside from the banter about me using all the balls, do Hillside actually have a range or practice area and are visitors allowed to use it?
		
Click to expand...


Yes it has a range and a practice chipping area with a bunker or two.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 19, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Yes it has a range and a practice chipping area with a bunker or two.
		
Click to expand...

I might be there from sun up on the chipping area!


----------



## garyinderry (May 19, 2015)

enjoy bud


----------



## garyinderry (May 19, 2015)

lovely par 3 once you can drag yourself away from the halfway hut.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 19, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			lovely par 3 once you can drag yourself away from the halfway hut. 






Click to expand...

That looks very nice - gutted I can't make it


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 19, 2015)

Loving the pics. Excited now. All packed and hitting the road early to take a slow ride up.


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 19, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			lovely par 3 once you can drag yourself away from the halfway hut. 






Click to expand...


And the big hidden bunker on the front right is captains charity bunker donations to the whiskey bottle in the bar. 

Enjoy your in for a treat. #jealous!


----------



## upsidedown (May 19, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			lovely par 3 once you can drag yourself away from the halfway hut. 






Click to expand...

Seem to recall that was down wind and squally shower when we played it last year, easy 4


----------



## garyinderry (May 19, 2015)

pics don't do these views justice.  just giving you a taste.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 19, 2015)

Some of those look mighty tight


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 19, 2015)

garyinderry said:























pics don't do these views justice.  just giving you a taste.
		
Click to expand...

Looks rubbish 

Looks like the sort of course that is perfect for my game - rewards the straighter hitter


----------



## garyinderry (May 19, 2015)

I remember making a complete hash of that long straight hole.        and a few others now that I think about it,


----------



## pokerjoke (May 19, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Some of those look mighty tight
		
Click to expand...


If you go around Ascot in Nett 84 you could have a Nett 104 round Hillside.

I hope I don't myself now ive said thatoo:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 19, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			If you go around Ascot in Nett 84 you could have a Nett 104 round Hillside.

I hope I don't myself now ive said thatoo:
		
Click to expand...

Very possibly. Mind you out in +2 gross this morning but not holding my breath or expecting anything above my current dross


----------



## Hobbit (May 20, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			Think 1st time we played off the blues but many were forward near the whites and some close to yellow stones. Had a peep from some of ghe blacks last year as they were getting ready for open qualifying and wow! Thats a different game altogether.
		
Click to expand...

Been off the blacks for Open qualifying........................... thankfully only caddying!



HomerJSimpson said:



			Aside from the banter about me using all the balls, do Hillside actually have a range or practice area and are visitors allowed to use it?
		
Click to expand...

You can hit everything in your bag on their range.

Looks like I'm across that way for work today, so will stop over rather than travel back and forth.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 20, 2015)

Just arrived in Southport. Bloody freezing and wind blowing a hoolie


----------



## chellie (May 20, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Just arrived in Southport. Bloody freezing and wind blowing a hoolie
		
Click to expand...

Is the sun out Homer though? It is across the water over here but we've also got the cold and wind. 

Hope you all have a great day tomorrow.


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 20, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Just arrived in Southport. Bloody freezing and wind blowing a hoolie
		
Click to expand...

has been all year so far!


----------



## Farneyman (May 20, 2015)

Best of luck everyone tomorrow and enjoy.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 20, 2015)

chellie said:



			Is the sun out Homer though? It is across the water over here but we've also got the cold and wind. 

Hope you all have a great day tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Sun came out about 4.00 but not warmed up any. Got about five layers to wear tomorrow!


----------



## Hobbit (May 20, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Just arrived in Southport. Bloody freezing and wind blowing a hoolie
		
Click to expand...

I guess it depends what you're used to. I'm in a t-shirt and think it's a lovely spring day.


----------



## louise_a (May 20, 2015)

I am playing 36 holes on the other side of the railway next Tuesday, I hope the weather bucks up a bit by then.

Have a great day tomorrow everyone!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 20, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			I guess it depends what you're used to. I'm in a t-shirt and think it's a lovely spring day.
		
Click to expand...

Was eight degrees at 6.30am when we left and the same on the sea front around 2.00 when we went for a stroll according the car. It was the wind that was cold. Out of the breeze and in the sun it was nice. I am definitely a soft southerner


----------



## upsidedown (May 20, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sun came out about 4.00 but not warmed up any. Got about five layers to wear tomorrow!
		
Click to expand...

Full sit rep first thing please :lol:


----------



## garyinderry (May 20, 2015)

Homer you are a serious softie.   it is a beautiful evening in the north west tonight.   


Just as well this final isn't further north in Scotland or even worse, Ireland.  :rofl:


----------



## Fish (May 20, 2015)

Have a great day guys, if you feel the cold just smear some firery jack in your underpants, guaranteed to get you sweating


----------



## NWJocko (May 20, 2015)

Hate to think what you'd of made of the weather last few days Homer!

Lovely today and much calmer, might head out for a few holes later on....

Good luck tomorrow to all playing, it's a great course, enjoy :thup:


----------



## fundy (May 20, 2015)

Good luck all who qualified, have a fun day guys


----------



## pokerjoke (May 20, 2015)

Cheer for the posts of support.
If I play like today Homer will beat me.
The driver is staying at home on the naughty step.
See you all there.
I will be in a t-shirt


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 20, 2015)

Safe travels and have a cracking day, weather looks half decent a touch breezy and a bit cool. 
PJ Good luck in that maverick! You might wanna put an UA on underneath


----------



## pokerjoke (May 20, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			Safe travels and have a cracking day, weather looks half decent a touch breezy and a bit cool. 
PJ Good luck in that maverick! You might wanna put an UA on underneath 

Click to expand...

Cheers mate thx for the heads up


----------



## Val (May 20, 2015)

Guys, i'll see you all around 1pm tomorrow. I'll explain tomorrow but as you are aware work commitments mean i can't play and in all likeliness not catch you come back in however i'll dish your winnings all out before hand.

See you tomorrow, safe travels.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 20, 2015)

Val said:



			Guys, i'll see you all around 1pm tomorrow. I'll explain tomorrow but as you are aware work commitments mean i can't play and in all likeliness not catch you come back in however i'll dish your winnings all out before hand.

See you tomorrow, safe travels.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Val. Here already and been enjoying the delights of Southport all afternoon. Lovely hotel (The Bold - great food and lovely real ales) and been for walk by the marina and around the joint. Really looking forward to it but may have gone a pint too far!


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 20, 2015)

Come on the northerners!!!!!!


----------



## Hobbit (May 20, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Come on the northerners!!!!!!

Click to expand...

Are you including Rickg, who emigrated south? Or is he doing missionary work?


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 20, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Are you including Rickg, who emigrated south? Or is he doing missionary work?
		
Click to expand...

Think he's more doggy, than missionary......


----------



## Stuart_C (May 20, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Think he's more into dogging, than missionary......
		
Click to expand...

Fixed


----------



## garyinderry (May 21, 2015)

Enjoy chaps.    Not long now.


----------



## upsidedown (May 21, 2015)

Leaving now, hope to bring the sunshine with me


----------



## rickg (May 21, 2015)

Just stopped off for a coffee and croissant at Stafford Services. 
About 75 miles away. 
Some of you might know my guest Tom, he played in the 1st 2 HFH meets at Luton Hoo. 

Full  English when  we get there!!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 21, 2015)

You better plant your right foot foot Rick, it's quite a slow, tedious journey from the M6 into Southport!


----------



## Jimaroid (May 21, 2015)

Shame we don't have a roving reporter out on the course.

Play well guys, hope you all have fun.


----------



## Midnight (May 21, 2015)

Hope you all have a cracking day, look forward to hearing the reports


----------



## matt71 (May 21, 2015)

yep have a great day and make sure you get plenty of pics loaded up @


----------



## garyinderry (May 21, 2015)

Sod the pics.  Full video coverage of the back 9.


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 21, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Sod the pics.  Full video coverage of the back 9.
		
Click to expand...

Good of you to volunteer but edit out any dancing afterwards


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 21, 2015)

Is anyone running a book on this? Will Homer put Rick to the sword?

My money is on a quiet man to sneak up on the inside


----------



## garyinderry (May 21, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			Good of you to volunteer but edit out any dancing afterwards 

Click to expand...

Would love to but pesky work getting in the way.     I will bust a few moves after I finish a hard days grind. :rofl:


----------



## Crow (May 21, 2015)

Well?

What's happening there? 
Has a Champion been crowned yet?
I can't find any news on the golf websites.


----------



## ruff-driver (May 21, 2015)

If they teed off at 2, they should be at the turn by now :rofl:


----------



## garyinderry (May 21, 2015)

Crow said:



			Well?

What's happening there? 
Has a Champion been crowned yet?
I can't find any news on the golf websites.
		
Click to expand...

Only thing I can find is a couple of WITB on golfwrx.


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 21, 2015)

Waiting for the blogs to be updated.....

Looking out for any attempted murders on 12. 

Seriously though Reckon another hour before. News filters through.


----------



## Fish (May 21, 2015)

I'd bet their still not in yet..:smirk:


----------



## Val (May 21, 2015)

I have news 


Alan Hansen wasn't happy today and nothing to do with golf :rofl:


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 21, 2015)

Val said:



			I have news 


Alan Hansen wasn't happy today and nothing to do with golf :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Did Pete wave his EFC towel at him as he played through? 

Or Kenny whip him....

:rofl:


----------



## Val (May 21, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			Did Pete wave his EFC towel at him as he played through? 

Or Kenny whip him....

:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

He doesn't appear to like knock backs :rofl:


----------



## rosecott (May 21, 2015)

Got into bad company with some guys from Leeds but have now found my hotel. Scores below average.


----------



## Fish (May 21, 2015)

rosecott said:



			Got into bad company with some guys from Leeds but have now found my hotel. Scores below average.
		
Click to expand...

Can't blame the conditions, nobody bring their A game then?


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (May 21, 2015)

Did he make a play for Homer as he was bending down deciding which pair of FJ's to wear?


----------



## Val (May 21, 2015)

Not quite, Tony asked him for a photo, he said no at first then obliged if he was quick and I took the picture, he then said to me come on then and I said no thanks and I think he was quite shocked probably because I'm also Scottish, had a brief chat what he was on the patio but he didn't appear to want to chat much :rofl:

Saw king Kenny but didn't chat, proper legend.


----------



## rosecott (May 21, 2015)

Fish said:



			Can't blame the conditions, nobody bring their A game then?
		
Click to expand...

Had an A game for the first six holes then zipped through the alphabet.


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 21, 2015)

V



Val said:



			Not quite, Tony asked him for a photo, he said no at first then obliged if he was quick and I took the picture, he then said to me come on then and I said no thanks and I think he was quite shocked probably because I'm also Scottish, had a brief chat what he was on the patio but he didn't appear to want to chat much :rofl:

Saw king Kenny but didn't chat, proper legend.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## louise_a (May 21, 2015)

Did KK hit anyone with his ball this time?


----------



## upsidedown (May 21, 2015)

louise_a said:



			Did KK hit anyone with his ball this time?
		
Click to expand...

He rolled up , changed shoes on the patio then smacked a 3 wood up the middle.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 21, 2015)

Well???
What happened? 
Or is it a conspiracy of silence


----------



## Val (May 21, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Well???
What happened? 
Or is it a conspiracy of silence 

Click to expand...

I would tell you but I don't know either


----------



## Crow (May 21, 2015)

Probably ran out of daylight so they've got to go back tomorrow to finish it.

Or is there a Steward's enquiry?


----------



## Stuart_C (May 21, 2015)

Come on people I need to know before I go to bed or I won't be able to sleep!

Did Homer win and you're all to embarrassed  to say??


----------



## upsidedown (May 21, 2015)

Just back and what a fantastic day, haven't laughed so much on a golf course for years so many thanks to Rick, Tony and Bri , you couldn't ask for better company 

Got there nice and early and met up with Tony and Bri and shared a really good lunch with them, Homer was here but had headed to the range 
So couple of hits in the warm up net and few putts and good to go. Pictures done and honour of getting the Final under way fell to me and hit an absolute screamer of a 3 wood ...................... screaming OB  Oh well reload and repeated although this one stayed in but no swing as up against fence so one left handed swish and blob .

Parred the next and dropped  approach shot into water on 3 then first par 3 , 181 into the wind and Brian hit a belter but then so did I and Tony and Rick nailed a 3 iron through the back, alas no birdies.

Par 5 up next and in greenside bunker in two but failed to get up and down where as Rick and Tony had peppered the flag from over 100 yards for tap in birdies.

Parred SI 1 and then on 7 Brian hit a beaut to 4 foot for well deserved birdie. Rick would have a great up and down from a plugged bunker shot but under estimated the turnage need with his puttage 

Cracker of a tee shot on 8 from Rick with Tony not far behind and pretty sure Tony got a birdie here.

Couple of good up and downs on 9 then quick stop at half way hut for drinks and choccy bar or two.
Hit a 5 iron to 5 foot on 10 but let the putt slide by, bogeied 11.

In the same trees as last year on 12 as was Brian and he hit shot of the day for me, low six iron to six foot from the flag, had to keep low under the branches.

Found some really deep rough on 13 which Rick did really well to find for me and i did really well to hack it forward 12 inches, then 20 foot then lost ball way right 

Hit corker of drive on 14 leaving 100 yards into front flag but was way past flag and very happy to 2 putt for par

Pulled tee shot left on next and did well to get a point.

Had a S**** on 16 and easy blob !!!

Hit good drive down 17 and just short of green with 3 wood , pitched way past flag and birdie putt didn't drop so happy with par.

Fit forum yardage drive (303 yards) down 18 past all the bunkers then left pitch way short of pin but putted up to 18 inches for a nother par and a strong 26 points.

Round in 4 hours 15 , 

Many thanks to Val for all his organising and Hillside for hosting.

I see you're clammering for the winner and as someone , no names no pack, drill tipped him , it was indeed the quiet one coming up on the rails.

Well done PeterLav , a worthy winner :clap:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 21, 2015)

Just home Guys, absolutely fantastic day, 7 finalists were very close only 4 points seperated them, 
The winner on 31 points was Peterlav, closely followed by Hobbit with 30, 
Course was superb, weather was great,


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 21, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Just home Guys, absolutely fantastic day, 7 finalists were very close only 4 points seperated them, 
The winner on 31 points was Peterlav, closed followed by The Hobbit with 30, 
Course was suoerb, weather was great
		
Click to expand...

Wahey, a scouser brings the bacon home.

Get in Peter, lad.

Are you donating the trophy to the Everton club tour.......


----------



## louise_a (May 21, 2015)

Well played Peter, nice to see the North West getting the trophy.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 21, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Just home Guys, absolutely fantastic day, 7 finalists were very close only 4 points seperated them, 
The winner on 31 points was Peterlav, closely followed by Hobbit with 30, 
Course was superb, weather was great,
		
Click to expand...

Well in Peter, it sounds like it was tough out there today.


----------



## JustOne (May 21, 2015)

upsidedown said:



			Well done PeterLav , a worthy winner :clap:
		
Click to expand...

Well done!!... forum champ 2015!! :thup:

Assume there's going to be some trophy presentation pics to follow?


----------



## Val (May 21, 2015)

So Peterlav won eh, I called that on the first tee before a ball was spanked then he went and stuck one on the railway :rofl:

Well done lads, glad you had a good day


----------



## upsidedown (May 21, 2015)

JustOne said:



			Well done!!... forum champ 2015!! :thup:

Assume there's going to be some trophy presentation pics to follow?
		
Click to expand...

Might not be pictures of trophy but once PJ's technical department get onto he did take plenty on the course :thup:


----------



## Val (May 21, 2015)

JustOne said:



			Well done!!... forum champ 2015!! :thup:

Assume there's going to be some trophy presentation pics to follow?
		
Click to expand...

There is no trophy, the winner got hard cash


----------



## Hobbit (May 21, 2015)

Huge big thank you to everyone involved in organising the Race to Hillside, especially Val and including those involved in and playing the Regionals. 

The results;

Peterlav - --- 31pts
Hobbit - -----30pts
Homer - -----27pts
Rosecott ----27pts
Rickg --------27pts
Upsidedown --26pts
Pokerjoke ----26pts

Apart from a light shower before tee off, the weather did us all proud. Unfortunately the wind wasn't quite so gentle, playing about a 3 club wind. But what a fantastic course... not a weak hole on the course, and some were absolutely sublime.

I had the pleasure of Upsidedown, Rickg & Pokerjoke out on the course. PJ looked very dapper in his lime green (safety) trousers and polo shirt with a faulty horizontal hold - as you can probably guess the craic in our fourball was horrendously sharp, and included stealing clubs and pulling out the battery connector on the trolley. Upsidedown  suffered brain freeze at the halfway hut, and had several attempts to add up the scores - massive fail. Rick suffered some horrendous luck out on the course as the rough and trees constantly grabbed his ball. Upsidedown also took the plaudits for regularly hitting forum distances, culminating in a 308yd drive on the last.

All that said, there were a number of fantastic shots by each golfer in the fourball.

Final mention must go to Homer, who was recognised as having Rickg in his pocket as he beat him yet again.


----------



## peterlav (May 21, 2015)

Thanks everyone, thoroughly unexpected win, after the day started really badly.
Was enjoying a bacon bap until Dalglish walked past, then while hitting some balls in the net Hansen walks past (absolutely brilliant you turned him down for a photo Val!!!!), then Tony walks past in a ridiculously hideous pair of slacks!!!! Val then gives me the kiss of death by tipping me.
Needless to say after having to witness 2 men who ruined my childhood, an attack to the senses in lime green and Val bigging me up, I stepped onto the first tee and hit an absolute screamer straight onto the railway!!
Course was very tough today, 2 club wind, greens faster and hence more borrow than I've seen there before, that back 9 doesn't give anything away.
Great day on a fabulous course, thanks to Paul, Jim and Forum legend Homer for great company
Thanks also to Val for taking up the organising of this, a thankless task
Sadly no trophy to donate to Everton's (sadly sparse) trophy cabinet Pedro, just the huge honour of being able to call myself the biggest KOK on the forum this year!!


----------



## Crow (May 21, 2015)

Well played Peterlav, you big KOK!

Sounds like a tough day to score but all finalists look to have acquitted themselves well with only a few points separating first and last.


----------



## huds1475 (May 21, 2015)

peterlav said:



			Thanks everyone, thoroughly unexpected win, after the day started really badly.
Was enjoying a bacon bap until Dalglish walked past, then while hitting some balls in the net Hansen walks past (absolutely brilliant you turned him down for a photo Val!!!!), then Tony walks past in a ridiculously hideous pair of slacks!!!! Val then gives me the kiss of death by tipping me.
Needless to say after having to witness 2 men who ruined my childhood, an attack to the senses in lime green and Val bigging me up, I stepped onto the first tee and hit an absolute screamer straight onto the railway!!
Course was very tough today, 2 club wind, greens faster and hence more borrow than I've seen there before, that back 9 doesn't give anything away.
Great day on a fabulous course, thanks to Paul, Jim and Forum legend Homer for great company
Thanks also to Val for taking up the organising of this, a thankless task
Sadly no trophy to donate to Everton's (sadly sparse) trophy cabinet Pedro, just the huge honour of being able to call myself the biggest KOK on the forum this year!!
		
Click to expand...

Good work Peter. Thanks for bringing it home for the NW:whoo:


----------



## garyinderry (May 21, 2015)

Good stuff lads.   nice one pete.    look forward to seeing the photos.   weather seemed nice.   wouldn't be the same without s bit of wind.


----------



## chellie (May 22, 2015)

Congratulations Peter


----------



## Odvan (May 22, 2015)

Nicely done Peter! :thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (May 22, 2015)

Morning guys and girls,this will be a long post.

Well it all started Wednesday night and the mrs asked me what time I would be leaving,i said
about 8.30 as I want to be there for 12.30 for some lunch.
Turned on the news 6am on the Morning of the comp only to here there had been a shunt
on the motorway and one lane was closed at the Burnham junction.
Panic sets in and I leave at 6.45am [I don't like to be late].
Of course no problems on the motorway and get to Hillside at 10.38.
Hobbit was there so we had a coffee and scone just as a snack before Upsidedown turned
up and Rosecott so we then had lunch.
Sitting around having a chat waiting for the others before hitting the range and practice area
where Homer had been for the last hour.
I hit 6 stonking 3 woods into a strong headwind and none of them reached the 200 yard marker
and Homer had not reached it either with his driver so I knew it was going to be tough.
On arriving back at the clubhouse I met Alan Hansen who wanted his picture taken with me because he liked my trousers so much[MOTD  Legend].
Classic though as Peter turned him down and me and Alan just looked at each other and both blurted out Unbelievable at the same time.
I did also say" you cant win anything with kids" which raised a smile.
Saw Kenny Dalglish on the 8th playing solo golf[has he got no friends].

After some team photos we were off and Upsidedown went first and wished he hadn't I think his ball is in Southport somewhere.
Minted mine down the middle.
I can safely say on the first 5 holes it looked like we were all in for a cracker some truly great shots were played sadly some of our wheels fell off.
If Rick could drive
If I could putt
If Ben could chip and putt.
If Brian had putted better we all would of had 5 or 6 points more but that's golf.

I can also safely say we had some of the best banter out there Ive had the pleasure of hearing some of it not suitable for a golf course[and thank god it didn't go in the bunker Rick]you had to be there for that one.

I don't think Rick liked the colour of my trousers either as he asked me to remove them because they were effecting his game.

The 4 golf shots we hit into the par 3 4th into a strong wind were proper golf shots and a joy to watch[still cant believe I got a 4].
Big Ben as we nicknamed him hits a mean ball and I was impressed with his game.
The half way hut didn't help Rick as one small bottle of beer rendered his arms useless for his next 2 tee shots,just goes to show beer and halfway huts have no place on a GC.

Took some photos of the day which should be up tonight when the Technical director gets home
some good ones and some not good ones were taken.
Had some great banter afterwards as well where Homer and I were having a rib at Rick as that's the 3rd time Homer has put Rick to the sword and we both agreed Rick is in Homers pocket.
Quality Banter Homer[Ricks face was a picture].
Looks like ive joined the list too.

Thanks so much to Brian,Ben and Rick for one of my best days on a golf course ever truly a privilege and pleasure.
Brian im still convinced Rick told you about your putter?.

Thx to Val and all the organisers of the regionals for arranging their respective meets and the final.
If we do another there has to be a trophy because imo there should be and the winner deserves something special.
Well done to all the finalists who did well to win there respective qualifiers.
And finally congrats to Peter on the win thoroughly deserved  and a true gent who was generally surprised he had won.

Just a funny story to tell.
I left Hillside to go to my hotel after putting the postcode in.
It said 4.1 miles so off I went.
After about 2.3 miles I reached Dukes street but the sat nav said it was another 1.8 miles,thinking that was strange I carried on thinking there must be another Dukes Street or it was a bloody long road,anyway I ended back at the golf club[god knows how that happened[I had just done a full circle[ I was tired].
Left the Hotel at 3.45am to get home to see the kids before school,the picture on there faces when I walked in was well worth it as they didn't know I would be back,ah[love them].


----------



## Val (May 22, 2015)

Good write up Tony and I appreciate you're tired but I'll take the credit for knocking back Hansen thank you.

I've never forgiven him for his howler at the 82 World Cup :rofl:


----------



## Hobbit (May 22, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Brian im still convinced Rick told you about your putter?.
		
Click to expand...

I heard you two muttering as you walked up the fairway, and guessed that if the previous 10 holes were anything to go by one of you had done something. A quick glance in my bag, then yours as we approached the green was enough.

Currently suffering trouser blindness!!:ears:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 22, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Morning guys and girls,this will be a long post.

Well it all started Wednesday night and the mrs asked me what time I would be leaving,i said
about 8.30 as I want to be there for 12.30 for some lunch.
Turned on the news 6am on the Morning of the comp only to here there had been a shunt
on the motorway and one lane was closed at the Burnham junction.
Panic sets in and I leave at 6.45am [I don't like to be late].
Of course no problems on the motorway and get to Hillside at 10.38.
Hobbit was there so we had a coffee and scone just as a snack before Upsidedown turned
up and Rosecott so we then had lunch.
Sitting around having a chat waiting for the others before hitting the range and practice area
where Homer had been for the last hour.
I hit 6 stonking 3 woods into a strong headwind and none of them reached the 200 yard marker
and Homer had not reached it either with his driver so I knew it was going to be tough.
On arriving back at the clubhouse I met Alan Hansen who wanted his picture taken with me because he liked my trousers so much[MOTD  Legend].
Classic though as Peter turned him down and me and Alan just looked at each other and both blurted out Unbelievable at the same time.
I did also say" you cant win anything with kids" which raised a smile.
Saw Kenny Dalglish on the 8th playing solo golf[has he got no friends].

After some team photos we were off and Upsidedown went first and wished he hadn't I think his ball is in Southport somewhere.
Minted mine down the middle.
I can safely say on the first 5 holes it looked like we were all in for a cracker some truly great shots were played sadly some of our wheels fell off.
If Rick could drive
If I could putt
If Ben could chip and putt.
If Brian had putted better we all would of had 5 or 6 points more but that's golf.

I can also safely say we had some of the best banter out there Ive had the pleasure of hearing some of it not suitable for a golf course[and thank god it didn't go in the bunker Rick]you had to be there for that one.

I don't think Rick liked the colour of my trousers either as he asked me to remove them because they were effecting his game.

The 4 golf shots we hit into the par 3 4th into a strong wind were proper golf shots and a joy to watch[still cant believe I got a 4].
Big Ben as we nicknamed him hits a mean ball and I was impressed with his game.
The half way hut didn't help Rick as one small bottle of beer rendered his arms useless for his next 2 tee shots,just goes to show beer and halfway huts have no place on a GC.

Took some photos of the day which should be up tonight when the Technical director gets home
some good ones and some not good ones were taken.
Had some great banter afterwards as well where Homer and I were having a rib at Rick as that's the 3rd time Homer has put Rick to the sword and we both agreed Rick is in Homers pocket.
Quality Banter Homer[Ricks face was a picture].
Looks like ive joined the list too.

Thanks so much to Brian,Ben and Rick for one of my best days on a golf course ever truly a privilege and pleasure.
Brian im still convinced Rick told you about your putter?.

Thx to Val and all the organisers of the regionals for arranging their respective meets and the final.
If we do another there has to be a trophy because imo there should be and the winner deserves something special.
Well done to all the finalists who did well to win there respective qualifiers.
And finally congrats to Peter on the win thoroughly deserved  and a true gent who was generally surprised he had won.

Just a funny story to tell.
I left Hillside to go to my hotel after putting the postcode in.
It said 4.1 miles so off I went.
After about 2.3 miles I reached Dukes street but the sat nav said it was another 1.8 miles,thinking that was strange I carried on thinking there must be another Dukes Street or it was a bloody long road,anyway I ended back at the golf club[god knows how that happened[I had just done a full circle[ I was tired].
Left the Hotel at 3.45am to get home to see the kids before school,the picture on there faces when I walked in was well worth it as they didn't know I would be back,ah[love them].
		
Click to expand...

Superb day and good to start finally putting faces to names.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 22, 2015)

Came third but that was a mere bonus to an exceptional day. Had a cracking group to play with on a fabulous course in the sun. Superb. Beat Rick again. He's officially in my pocket now. On way home and stopped for coffee. More to follow later!


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 22, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Came third but that was a mere bonus to an exceptional day. Had a cracking group to play with on a fabulous course in the sun. Superb. Beat Rick again. He's officially in my pocket now. On way home and stopped for coffee. More to follow later!
		
Click to expand...

Homer, is Rick in your left, right or back pocket?


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 22, 2015)

Some great write ups, seems superb day was had by all.

Congrats to peterlav.


more worried about PJ wanted a pic with Hansen that any bright green trousers!


----------



## mashleyR7 (May 22, 2015)

Congrats Peterlav. 

Well done Val for organising it all....I can't wait for the thread to discuss next years comp!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 22, 2015)

Yep, well done Val.

Taking it over half way through was always going to be tough, and well done Gordon for getting the ball rolling.


----------



## davemc1 (May 22, 2015)

Congrats to PeterLav :clap: 

also well done to all regional organisers, d4s and most of all Val. Couldn't of been easy picking up the batten half way through. Hopefully next years can run more smoothly and not turn into a massive bitchfest! We can but hope...

roll on   :thup:

Just realised my my post could well be seen as the first bitchy post. :rofl:


----------



## Junior (May 22, 2015)

Well done Pete.....congrats on winning the KOK  

I'm not surprised.....defo the best forumers swing I've seen.


----------



## upsidedown (May 22, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			I heard you two muttering as you walked up the fairway, and guessed that if the previous 10 holes were anything to go by one of you had done something. A quick glance in my bag, then yours as we approached the green was enough.

Currently suffering trouser blindness!!:ears:
		
Click to expand...

On the 11 th fairway I noticed my 9 iron was missing, used to go long on 9 but sure I'd put back in the bag, checked all the slots and strangely it was hidden under my putter cover..........um wonder how it got there


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 22, 2015)

Rick's in the back pocket but I do let him out if he's been a good boy!

Many, many thanks to Val for the hard slog getting it sorted and it was a joy to play yesterday. Enjoyed the banter and Pokerjoke's face when he striped a shot on the practice ground that only went about 180 yards was superb. It was great to see faces new and old and my group were a joy to play with. Well done to Peter for winning. Off 7 in that wind that was a good score and there were one or two short putts missed which could have made it an even better score. We all had our moments although mine were too late in the round and the first six or seven holes (and my ability to hit any sort of iron shot into a par three) killed the score.

Got back to my hotel without a hitch and the sat nav worked a dream. Had some scoff and went for a drink with HID and she talked me through her day shopping in Liverpool. think I got away with it quite lightly (three pairs of shoes, hand bag, several summer dresses) and it was on thee road just after nine this morning. Got in about 3.30 but had two long stops and the traffic around Birmingham was pretty lumpy (got lumpier once we were through apparently). Fish and chips tonight, catching up on here and getting ready to play tomorrow. A great few days away and thanks once again to one and all for making it so. Here's to a bigger and better (and easier to organise) event somewhere in 2016


----------



## Fish (May 24, 2015)

Well done to Peter on the win and to everyone involved in getting this to the finish line.

Still no pictures....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 24, 2015)

Fish said:



			Well done to Peter on the win and to everyone involved in getting this to the finish line.

Still no pictures....

Click to expand...

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?76902-KoK-Hillside-pictures


----------

